# my bamboo gigs



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

my new gigs


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Look good! Just need a gig on 'em and go bloody 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

How long are those poles?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are 12-14', each of our sizes come in a 2' range.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

picture is deceiving. They look 20 foot long to me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang....gigging from an elevated platform?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep jus needin some cossin gig heads, and your good.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

He making me two of them cant wait


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

pigman25 said:


> He making me two of them cant wait



Hey Pigman, 
Got your gigs done this weekend they will be in the mail tomorrow Sept.23rd.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

God love them


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Hey Pigman,
> Got your gigs done this weekend they will be in the mail tomorrow Sept.23rd.


Now Those are SWEET!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cant wait to damage them flounders


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Be ready to tear a cooler lid or two off when you first try to get the flattie's off...those barbs hold something fierce. I love my Cosson gigs.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

lol oh yea


----------

